
Novel written by a Japanese AI bot passes first round of national literary prize - e15ctr0n
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/japanese-ai-writes-novel-passes-first-round-nationanl-literary-prize/
======
smaddox
This sounds more like an author developing brain-storming tools than like a
bot writing a short story.

